# Pulled Rear Leg Muscle



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You probably want to take your dog to the vet if this doesn't clear up in a week or if your dog is in a LOT of pain or it seems to be getting worse. 

I've had goldens pull leg muscles before and it usually clears up within 3 or 4 days - with rest/limited exercise. And the key is you do not want to overdo the pain meds to ensure the dog is careful. 

If this is an adult golden 60lbs+, you should be OK with giving him 1 ascriptin a day. Do not give any other kinds of aspirin or pain meds to your dog without first checking with the vet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Your dog needs to see the vet if this has gone on for more than a couple of days. It really sounds as if your dog is in a lot of pain if you are talking about bringing food to him. Torn cruciate ligaments are a common issue in dogs and have the signs that you have described. Please do not give your dog aspirin or ascriptin because that will severely limit what your vet can give the dog for pain relief. Most of the commonly prescribed anti-inflammatories do not mix well with aspirin.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Please do not give your dog aspirin or ascriptin because that will severely limit what your vet can give the dog for pain relief. Most of the commonly prescribed anti-inflammatories do not mix well with aspirin.


But if you haven't taken the dog to the vet or don't plan on doing it until tomorrow, then it won't hurt to give an ascriptin today. It's something my vet recommended for my guys.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Iowa Gold is a vet, and I very much agree with her. It is entirely possible that he has a torn ACL or other serious injury and needs to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> But if you haven't taken the dog to the vet or don't plan on doing it until tomorrow, then it won't hurt to give an ascriptin today. It's something my vet recommended for my guys.


The wash-out period between aspirin and NSAIDs should be approximately a week. That's a week of pain for a dog that needs NSAIDs. Not all vets do the recommended wash out and usually it's fine, but when it's not fine, it's big troubles for the dog (and not worth the risk IMO).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> The wash-out period between aspirin and NSAIDs should be approximately a week. That's a week of pain for a dog that needs NSAIDs. *Not all vets do the recommended wash out and usually it's fine*, but when it's not fine, it's big troubles for the dog (and not worth the risk IMO).


I never knew that... so my vet must be one of those. Or maybe (thank goodness) my dogs have never needed NSAIDs. With my guys, our vet mainly was concerned about giving aspirin to a dog with a mild pull, because they don't want the dog feeling better too soon and overusing the bad leg. 

Definitely, I do agree that the OP should be contacting their vet if this has been over a day. With our Sammy (he's the one who would get pulled muscles in his back legs), he would be three legged and have problems getting up from a down position. But he would get up and hobble to wherever he needed to be. 

And that lameness would be worse on the first day and gradually get better and go away by the second or third day. 

If the injury is worse than that, it needs to be seen.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My girl KayCee started limping on rear leg, was in pain and her problme turned out to be lusating patella. We had the surgery done (she wa 16 months old) and 14 months later, her other knee required the same surgery, plus repair of the ACL. She was 2 1/2 at the time of that surgery. I lost her at 8 yrs.9 months to cancer, but she had never had anohter probme with her knees.

I agree, a ve3t check is needed.
PS, by the way, I am in Texa just out of Corpus and if I remember right, your little town goes into basketball almost every year, or use to, didn't they?plays-offs for state


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Please get a vet check...don't try to "play" doctor. My 9 y/o pup tripped walking up the steps and became lame. An x-ray revealed osteosarcoma in his femur, which was probably the reason he tripped in the first place.
Not trying to scare you but I was shocked when I learned my dog had something much worse than a muscle injury....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sotexbearfan*

sotexbearfan

I agree with what everyone else said, you should take your dog to the vet a.s.a.p.
Possible he has a torn ACL.


----------

